# Is RealHotStuff Still Good?



## MattCDizzle (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi! I was planning on buying an R4 card for my recently purchased ds lite. I'm located in Ohio and I know that RealHotStuff is in New Jersey. I was wondering if it was still a good site to buy from? And if so, what would be a good card to buy for a DS Lite? Thank you! Sorry if this is in the wrong section.


----------



## yokomoko (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi, I've ordered from them several times over the years, never had any trouble.  The card I use in my ds lite is an m3 real, and I got the gba expansion pack with it to play gba games.  I have no complaints with the m3 real, works great, it's not supported by m3 anymore but since ds games aren't being made either I doubt it matters too much. Retrogamefan released some compatible updates for it that fixed compatibility on most of the newer games.  I bought a gateway 3ds from realhotstuff in December, they even had a deal where you got some neat free stuff dependant on how much you spent.


----------



## MattCDizzle (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you so much for your reply. Do you mind if I added you? You seem to know your stuff about this site/the card. I might have a question or two down the line.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 7, 2014)

Just purchased an EZ4 from RHS. Shipped in a proper bubble envelope and arrived on time, no drama. Probably my 5th or 6th time ordering from them, going back to "M3 DS Real" days. As you've noted, with RHS at least there is a US-based presence you can call and discuss things with ... maybe not exemplary customer service, but beats an email to China I think.

.


----------



## MattCDizzle (Jun 7, 2014)

Did you have any problems?


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jun 7, 2014)

I ordered an R4 from them a couple months back. No issues at all. 

I live in Texas and the shipping was what I expected for the location.


----------



## MattCDizzle (Jun 7, 2014)

I think I'm going to order from them. Can you guys recommend a card for my ds lite?


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jun 7, 2014)

Nothing beats a DSTwo, but if that's too pricey for you, then a R4i 3DS gold (the one listed for $19). The R4 is the cheapest one they got that can still play everything, but it's gimped at 2GB MicroSD cards and below due to the age of the hardware. So avoid if you are looking to build a serous game collection or planning on using multimedia related homebrew involving lots of MP3s/DPG files. 

The R4 and the DSTwo is the only cards (that they still sell) that I have had personal experience with. So definitely get the DSTwo if you can afford it. Plus it's future proof as it still runs on the 3DS on latest firmware.


----------



## MattCDizzle (Jun 7, 2014)

Alright, I think that's all I need to know. Thanks!


----------



## ZoMbiERD (Jul 16, 2014)

I see, that DSTwo on the RealHotStuff.com have got the latest firmware 1.25. But there is no information about firmare on realhotstuff*.hk*. Do they updating they cards before shipping?


----------



## MisanthropicLineCook (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's my two cents.
I ordered a Supercard DSTwo like 8 months to a year ago(I may be be wildly off, bad sense of time) from RealHotStuff.  They delivered when they said they would.  The card was legit and still kicking ass today!  Then I wanted to get a card for a friend about a month ago....

So I went to RealHotStuff and they didn't have the DSTwo.  Did some googling and found a post here that said RealHotStuff wasn't selling flashcards anymore.  I was super bummed. I have plans on hooking up my friends with cards that I setup for them whenever I get some extra money to do this.  Anyway,  I eventually find GoCyber and realize that they still have DSTwo cards listed as in stock.  Order a DSTwo and crash for the night.  

I wake up to a call from the fraud department at my bank telling me I have a charge for like $200 from "like a chinese Ebay". Other places I used my card the day before included Amazon and paying utility bills. Nothing sketchy I think.  Decline the charge and check my email.  No confirmation from GoCyber that my card has shipped so I call.

So I'm skeptical at this point (Yes, very late in the game).  I call GoCyber customer service and tell the guy who answers my problem.  He says that GoCyber has not charged me or shipped anything because they are waiting on a large order of DSTwo's which they are currently out of stock(not mentioned on the website).  He assures me the DSTwo's will be here by the end of June and I'll need to re-order with my new card.

I get a new debit card, no money lost, no problem. Just bummed.  Last week I decided to look around for a DSTwo again, since I can once again afford to get my friend one.  I see that the GoCyber page for the DSTwo has an update saying that the DSTwo will be shipping on July 3rd and sorry for the delay and whatever.

Well, tonight I took another stupid chance.  I've ordered from GoCyber again and Imma see how it goes.  I'll try to leave an update if anyone cares.  The thing is I also noticed that RealHotStuff is now listing the DSTwo as in stock and selling for ~$35.  I almost ordered one from them too but I'm a bit drunk and on drugs so I think I'll stick with the first gamble for tonight.  If things go south with GoCyber I'll let you guys know and order from RealHotStuff.

So in the end I'm faced with a spectrum of possibilities.  Is GoCyber a scam that straight up stole my info to exploit? Were they compromised and lost my info to hackers? Did my info get stolen in a separate incident?  Is RealHotStuff gone for good or are they back?  Can i trust them again?  Is all of this just me being paranoid?  I have heard that there were problems with the factory that made the DSTwo and that many sites were short on stock.  I have also heard that many sites have been cracked down on for selling shady products(shady like copyright shady).  Could it all just be us freaking out because the factory got fucked or behind causing the sites selling the products to not be able to fill orders and scare/piss off customers?

As a skeptic I try to let evidence lead me to a conclusion. Honestly, the evidence is so thin and second-hand and my biases are too strong for me to have any confidence in any conclusion that I could draw. Also, the wishful thinking of "No one is ripping ME off!" doesn't help. I'll continue looking for answers and report back, but I could honestly use another opinion. 

Sorry for the long post. Am I an idiot and missing something obvious?


----------

